# Antec präsentiert H2O Series 4: überarbeitete All-in-One-Wasserkühlungen



## PCGH-Redaktion (6. Dezember 2012)

Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung gefragt zu *Antec präsentiert H2O Series 4: überarbeitete All-in-One-Wasserkühlungen*

					Die amerikanische Firma Antec hat eine Überarbeitung der H2O Series 4 vorgestellt. Diese umfasst bislang zwei verschiedene All-In-One-Wasserkühlungen, den H2O 620 und den H20 920. Die Kühler sind mit fast allen gängigen Sockel kompatibel - wann die Wasserkühlungen erscheinen werden, ist bislang jedoch noch nicht bekannt.

					[size=-2]Bitte beachten Sie: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert. Allgemeine Fragen und Kritik zu Online-Artikeln von PC Games Hardware sind im Feedback-Unterforum zu veröffentlichen und NICHT im Kommentarthread zu einer News. Dort werden sie ohne Nachfragen entfernt. Sollten Sie Fehler in einer News finden, schicken Sie diese bitte an online@pcgameshardware.de mit einem aussagekräftigen Betreff.[/size]





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zurück zum Artikel: *Antec präsentiert H2O Series 4: überarbeitete All-in-One-Wasserkühlungen*


----------



## hotfirefox (6. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Antec präsentiert H2O Series 4: überarbeitete All-in-One-Wasserkühlungen*

Soll jetzt für jedes Asetek Derivat ne News kommen worin steht, dass es neue Schläuche und eine angeblich andere/leisere Pumpe gibt?! 

Jetzt mal ehrlich, wie unnötig!


----------



## pringles (6. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Antec präsentiert H2O Series 4: überarbeitete All-in-One-Wasserkühlungen*

nen test (auch mal nur das pumpengeräusch) fänd ich viel besser, wenn es endlich welche gibt die man im idlezustand auf lautlos runterregeln kann würde ich ja direkt eine kaufen


----------



## Atomtoaster (6. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Antec präsentiert H2O Series 4: überarbeitete All-in-One-Wasserkühlungen*

Ich hätte gerne richtige All-in-One Lösungen.
Meinetwegen auch mit ordentlichen Preisen.
Dieses Kompaktzeugs ist doch Quatsch.

Würde für eine einfach zu wartende Wakü ohne unendlich viel rumgefrickelt schon ordentlich was blechen, so bleibt einem aber nur Selbstbau.

Die andauernde Fummelei ist das einzige was mich bisher davon abgehalten hat, und die Zusatzkosten für die Kühler auch ein wenig. 
Wobei das eher unwichtig ist. Solange die Performance stimmt.


----------



## Shizophrenic (7. Dezember 2012)

Wieder mal Neuerungen die nichts bringen werden. Was bringt mir eine leise Pumpe bei 2400 umdrehungen der Lüfter xD


----------



## pringles (7. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Antec präsentiert H2O Series 4: überarbeitete All-in-One-Wasserkühlungen*



Shizophrenic schrieb:


> Wieder mal Neuerungen die nichts bringen werden. Was bringt mir eine leise Pumpe bei 2400 umdrehungen der Lüfter xD



das du sie nicht hörst im leerlauf, für mich absolut wichtiges kriterium (im leerlauf unhörbar)


----------



## Shizophrenic (7. Dezember 2012)

pringles schrieb:


> das du sie nicht hörst im leerlauf, für mich absolut wichtiges kriterium (im leerlauf unhörbar)



Wakü sollt auch unter Last nicht hörbar sein.


----------



## pringles (7. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Antec präsentiert H2O Series 4: überarbeitete All-in-One-Wasserkühlungen*



Shizophrenic schrieb:


> Wakü sollt auch unter Last nicht hörbar sein.


 
"wakü" bei ner richtigen wakü hat man auch etwas mehr radiatorfläche, hier geht es eher um das platzsparen (will ich halt in nen sugo sg05 quetschen)


----------



## Shizophrenic (8. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Antec präsentiert H2O Series 4: überarbeitete All-in-One-Wasserkühlungen*



pringles schrieb:


> (will ich hal in nen sugo sg05 quetschen)


 
das ist aber auch die einzigste berechtigung, für so ein teil (nur wenn große leistung auf kleinen raum gefordert ist, wo kein luftkühler mehr passt.)

wobei ich mir da auch lieber ne richtige wakü reinsetzen würde.


----------

